# Réinstaller Safari sur Lion



## stéphane83 (23 Août 2011)

Salut,
Comme j'ai souvent des bugs sur Safari et qu'il n'y a aucune méthode pour y remédier:
La barre d'outils du haut disparait (plus d'extension ni barre de recherche...)
Donc je me vois obligé de procéder à une clean install à chaque fois.
Y a t il un moyen de réinstaller Safari sans passer par un clean install.


----------



## r e m y (23 Août 2011)

peut-être en telechargeant Safari sur le site Apple et en l'installant.
Tu as essayé?


----------



## subsole (23 Août 2011)

Bonjour,   http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1070


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,   http://support.apple.com/kb/DL1070


Ce n'est pas possible :


----------



## subsole (23 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Non ça n fonctionne pas:
> /Users/stephane/Desktop/Capture décran 2011-08-23 à 11.03.35.png



Ta capture d'écran est restée sur ton bureau.


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Août 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Ta capture d'écran est restée sur ton bureau.



Je m'améliore...
Ca devrait aller là...


----------



## subsole (23 Août 2011)

stéphane83 a dit:


> Je m'améliore...
> Ca devrait aller là...


Nan.


----------



## stéphane83 (23 Août 2011)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h15 ----------

Ah Ah!
Trop fort!


----------



## subsole (23 Août 2011)

Tente le DL ici ? =====> http://www.apple.com/fr/safari/download/
_Configuration système pour Snow Leopard
Mac OS X Snow Leopard 10.6.8 (ou version ultérieure)._
Je ne peux pas tester, je suis toujours en 10.6.8 et Safari 5.0.5. ^^

Edit : Sinon, tu peux tenter de réappliquer l'update 10.7.1====> http://support.apple.com/downloads/#osxlion


----------

